# Santa Barbara Century, Anyone???



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone here plan on riding the inaugural Santa Barbara Century on October 23, 2010?

http://www.santabarbaracentury.org/Century.htm

I like the fact the organizer’s are limiting the max number of riders to 1000, and it’s much more challenging in terms of climbs than the Solvang Century. 

Nice route too!

http://www.santabarbaracentury.org/CenturyVideo.htm


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I might consider the metric century. I don't think I will be in good enough shape to do a full century. 9500+ feet of climb if a lot for me at this point. 

I did 44 miles with 3500+ feet of climb yesterday. I was pooped at the end of the ride.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

possibly - since i live here  

doing the MS Century the weekend before - depending on feel may just do the metric-

i am surprised at how much is on the bike path though- lots of families all over the place on that on the weekends


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, consider yourself lucky to be living in SB. I went to UCSB in the late 80s and got my engineering degree in 1991. I loved SB so much that I didn't want after graduation. Eventually moved back to LA because I couldn't find an engineering job there.

I still drive up there once every few years to visit SB and UCSB since graduation. My gosh, that place has changed a lot in 20 years!


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah. i went to UCSB and got my degree in philosophy, figured it would do me as much good here as anywhere else, so stuck it out- and it has changed a lot


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I've always wanted to do a*

Santa Barbara to San Diego credit card double C. Take the train to Santa Barbara Fri Eve. Spend night, wake up Saturday ride home. If you get tired stop at a motel


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm thinking about doing the century, since I have a free place to stay--my mom's. I always wanted to climb Gilbratar. It can't be worse than Big Bear. Can it?

I don't do the Solvang century, too crowded plus I always ride those roads for free. I was just up there this weekend and did a Santa Rosa Road loop to Buellton. All the wineries were closed for Easter.:thumbsup: Only saw 4 cars on the road. And since it rained so this winter, it has never been so colorful and green.

Best ride I've ever had in Santa Ynez Valley.


----------



## CJSB (Oct 15, 2008)

Bump, it is coming up fast.


----------

